# Cajun-Style Andouille Sausage



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve never had Andouille Sausage…only Italian sausage and breakfast sausage with sage.
If it’s spicy and hot - I would fry up a couple of onions to add the sweet to the spicy.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Andouille Sausage


Nik333 said:


> I just grilled Aidell's Cajun-Style Andouille Sausage. It's spicy hot and tastes like it needs fruit or what? Any suggestions from our Cajun cooks or lovers of Cajun food?
> 
> I had just grilled chicken breasts. I realize now I should have combined the two. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 680538


Andouille Sausage is used in many Cajun dishes. I rarely see it grilled and eaten alone. But why not. Its great stuff.
I see it in gumbo's a lot. With seafood and other meats. Used more as an addition to another dish.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The back of the package recommends corn. I just had a hankering, as BigJim might say, for fruit with it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fruit and nut, andouille sausage stuffing by Taste of Home. Um!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Black bean soup with andouille sausage sounds good! 
@Two Knots - I think you would like the hot sausage & your husband really would. It's good with eggs.

It may remind me of mango chutney which brought fruit to mind. Who knows!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love black bean soup! But now more! My first wife was a vegetarian and a place we went out to eat made it. It was a vegetarian restaurant. Very good BTW. But no meat. Fish though.
I made a white bean soup last week. I bet that sausage would be good in that. I used smoked turkey necks as I could not find any hocks. I prefer hocks with bean soup. But the smoked turkey necks actually did a great job. And they were meaty.
I think I'm gonna make white bean soup using the andouille maybe this week? I will have to find it first.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I always see it in the cheese and sausage area. Not the Deli, but, the regular refrigerated luncheon meat, ham, sausage, cheese area.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - I made a black bean soup with both chicken and andouille sausage. I kind of winged it with a large cut up very large raw chicken breast, sliced andouille sausage, and some clam juice and anchovies I had left over, as well as a can of tomato sauce. Thai fish sauce or Patis would also work for anchovies.

It is amazing. The chicken to sausage ratio was probably 3 to 1, since, the sausage is quite spicy. It would be a good sauce over pasta, too.

(I consider using canned tomato sauce cheating in cooking, but, it is good!)


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I could never see white or even dark meat chicken in a black bean anything. Did the chicken turn black?
Why clam sauce with chicken and pork sausage? Of course anchovies can be used in most any savory dish.
I'm glad it was good Nik. I just would have never combined those ingredients.

The best bet with black bean soup is to use a stock. Chicken stock works well and works with beef, pork or chicken. When you saute the sofrito you can use a couple TBLS of tomato paste. Gives body, a little thickening and flavor. Must be sauteed though to remove the raw tomato flavor. It can be quite strong.
Did you use any root vegetables? I am in the process right now making Italian white bean soup. I am using carrot, celery, onion, and garlic.
I have brought the dried beans to a boil and shut off. In one hour I can proceed. I will drain and rinse the beans. I have a real big ham hock that is simmering away at this very moment. Its so big I did not think it would have been cooked long enough in the pot with everything else. I will use the boiling liquid as well and I will use one quart of chicken stock.
I will saute the vegetables (sofrito) in the large pot. Add soaked rinsed beans and everything else. It will take about an hour. Maybe a bit longer. Its a good dish when its so cold.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - mine was a throw together type meal. I often use Fish sauce or Patis in every meat based meal. It's great on steak, too. There's no reason that fish stock can't be used in a meat based stock. I just use a small amount. You know how I feel about too much salt being unhealthy!

The clam juice, not sauce was left over from a can of chopped clams. Clams are amazingly high in B12. To me, it's no different than adding anchovies or Patis. It just gives more flavor. We grew up on fresh fish. 

Did you buy the andouille sausage? It was the spices, garlic and onion that made the soup. (Root vegetables)

Did you ever read the children's story "Stone Soup"? Everyone in the town brought what they had to the soup.

When I was in the Congo and feasts were rare because people were starving - when we had Thanksgiving dinner with turkey (from South Africa), I made a green split pea soup with the leftovers, including the turkey bones. That time I used the stuffing and the cranberry sauce!!! It was really good. Both peas and beans can absorb a lot of flavors.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Push the edge!

You probably think the concoctions taste like mush, but, they don't.









Stone Soup - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Anduille sausage is great! Pat a Cajun on the back for inventing it . . . . 

Aidell's is good, and the kind you get from Stater's is, too, though I don't know if theirs is hormone free or not.

I use it in gumbo, and also to make linguine with shrimp.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I just grilled Aidell's Cajun-Style Andouille Sausage. It's spicy hot and tastes like it needs fruit or what? Any suggestions from our Cajun cooks or lovers of Cajun food?
> 
> I had just grilled chicken breasts. I realize now I should have combined the two. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 680538


Just noticed this post, scrolling back, we use that brand of Andouille, in our Steamer (rice cooker) with shrimp and Dynasty canned baby corn,
We cut the sausage into rounds about 1/2 thick put everything into the steaming basket, then we add
*Zatarain's Crab Boil liquid.*



Robot or human?


To the water place basket into steamer and cook till shrimp look ready.

Important note cook outside... The crab boil really really stinks.
Dispose of water in pot outside as well.


----------

